# FH-BX42 Wood Chipper



## Dysanfel (9 mo ago)

Today I assembled my BX42S wood chipper from Betstco. I am not super excited about buying from China, but money is tight. I managed to put it together in a few hours and had to cut the PTO shaft by 5 inches. I greased it up, got it up to 540RPM and every thing seems solid. Tomorrow I begin work on three different sites on my land that need chipping. This will be the compost for next year.

I'll be sure to follow up on how this chipper does in the field, and maybe do a review.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I bought a 'forein' made chipper a few years ago. Won't chip green wood very good, plugs up unless you feed it slow. The automatic feed is way too fast......


----------



## Dysanfel (9 mo ago)

deerhide said:


> I bought a 'forein' made chipper a few years ago. Won't chip green wood very good, plugs up unless you feed it slow. The automatic feed is way too fast......


Yup. This chipper hates leaves, vines, and anything green. The flume can get clogged pretty easy. Best results are from prepping the wood ahead of time. I eventaully figured out I gots to lay the chipper solid on the ground with the top-link. It does the job. I wish I could have afforded a better one though.


----------

